# Port Options: How to Change



## ter2007 (Dec 7, 2008)

When you have batch=yes in make.conf, the port will install automatically with default options.

How can you change those options after the port is installed???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aragon (Dec 7, 2008)

You can't.  That's why they're called _build_ options. 

Uninstall, rebuild, reinstall...


----------



## thompsa@ (Dec 7, 2008)

You can use 'make config' to edit the selected items once its already been saved.


----------



## p3n1x (Dec 8, 2008)

if you want to change the config youd just issue a make deinstall then make config, change it, then make reinstall clean 

should take care of it...make sure to backup any config files before the deinstall..just in case


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 8, 2008)

thompsa@ said:
			
		

> You can use 'make config' to edit the selected items once its already been saved.



And you suggest him to rebuild those ports?


----------



## Djn (Dec 8, 2008)

bsddaemon said:
			
		

> And you suggest him to rebuild those ports?



Obviously.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2008)

You can add the options you want to /etc/make.conf. That's how I've done it for years.

Options like WITH_GTK2 for vim. You can even make them dependent on the port.

like so:

```
.if ${.CURDIR:M*/editors/vim}
  WITH_GTK2=yes
.endif
```

But, obviously, ports need to be build with the options to have them :e


----------



## hedwards (Dec 14, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can add the options you want to /etc/make.conf. That's how I've done it for years.
> 
> Options like WITH_GTK2 for vim. You can even make them dependent on the port.
> 
> ...


I've wondered about that for some time. But don't Portupgrade and Portmaster ignore those, or am I misinformed?


----------



## kamikaze (Dec 14, 2008)

There's no connection to portmaster or portupgrade. They just invoke make, so a solution in make.conf is one that always applies.


----------



## r-c-e (Dec 14, 2008)

you can also simply define on the build line:

# make install WITHOUT_X11=yes


----------

